# Halo Assessment: Any good? did it take long for them to come out after you applied?



## Emily123 (11 Feb 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Angie was the [broken link removed]  assessment any good? ... and did it take long for them to come out after you applied?




Mod Note: split from Electricity-which co. is best?


----------



## Fourteen (12 Feb 2010)

*Re: Electricity-which co. is best?*

With Airtricity & had the Halo assessment done last week. They do not check the usage of appliances or the like. It's a look at the attic insulation levels, windows, light bulbs, heating boiler and controls, radiator valves & hot water cylinder controls. The inspector was not allowed to discuss wall insulation or make recommendations of one type of item over another. Fairly basic stuff. Discussion over on Boards.ie in the BER Forum.


----------



## Angies (13 Feb 2010)

*Re: Electricity-which co. is best?*

Agree with Fourteen.  I had hoped to get a certificate like the ber one but you dont get this.  The assessor was very thorough with what he was checking though. Probably useful enough if you want to do some upgrading on your house and dont want to pay for a BER. Wasnt really useful for me as my house is quite new and i wanted to know how everything was performing.


----------



## ajapale (17 Feb 2010)

*Re: Halo Assessment: Any good? did it take long for them to come out after you applie*



esb said:


> I found that he was very keen on recommending outside insulation. He gave an absolutely ridiculous quote for the cost of it though. About 1/3 of what anybody would quote.



Are the halo assessors allowed give quotations? I doubt it very much.

I reckon he should reccomend that you get several quoatations from contractors. He may have given you an indication of the going rates and might have been a little conservative.

Did you get written quotations from (established, certified , approved , tax compliant) contractors?

From ESB.ie website (see detail at end in red)


> *What is HALO?*
> 
> HALO gives you the opportunity to have *a free independent  home energy survey* carried out on your home.
> It was developed to support Ireland's 20% energy reduction target  by 2020 as                          identified in the [broken link removed]
> ...


----------



## MAJJ (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: Halo Assessment: Any good? did it take long for them to come out after you applie*

I applied very early and they came out about a week later. It told me what I already knew or hoped I knew.  Told me to dry line the rooms I haven't, it was of limited use for me, but acted as a free check so was more than welcome.


----------



## asmccart (19 Jul 2010)

They didnt even get the number of bedrooms correct on our report. I think its not a great survey but then again its free!


----------



## Sandals (19 Jul 2010)

had it done, really told me what we knew but report sets out the steps exactly what you should do, plus report has a lovely colour picture of your house!!!


----------

